# Monthly Popularity Contest



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Can we have a monthly popularity contest?

Like somebody nominates a Member who he considers worthy of "Member of the Month" status?

I would like to start it off by nominating XXX XXXX as Member of the Month.

Water Stop


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Popularity Contest?

What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I nominate everyone in the S gauge forum, except me,lol....:laugh:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Is XXX XXXX the guy from NY who models 7 1/4" wide gauge?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Water Stop........you think to much. You run out of food for thoughts? 
I know your running out of hobbies real fast.
What would you do without our Union Station? 

I think one would/could/might cause some trouble.
If they start one we will have to have an *Unpopularity* Contest along side of it.:smokin:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

How about "most widely known" instead? It's a less judgemental criteria, I think.

Except for Gunrunnerjohn (moderators, administrators ,or whatever you want to call it, are not allowed to enter the contest) I think that is you, Water Stop.


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

hmm "most widely known" well I would lose that too. But I have learned a lot from the great members here since I showed up here. Thank You for all the information and help I have received


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I nominate me.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oooo, a popularity contest! Let me think about that for a minute, um. ... no. Water stop, you by far are the most popular for your union Staton posts, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Aaaaahh...forget the whole thing! It will only cause bruised feelings, with some feeling slighted and discriminated against, and may even jeopardize some online friendships.
*
Bad Idea, Hal!*

But I will say this:

"I love little baby ducks,
Old pickup trucks,
Slow movin' trains,
And Onions."

Water Stop Hal [You all know who XXX XXXX is!]


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hal, the space between the 3 and 4 X's is really an underscore, by the way.....

Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps a *Notoriety Contest* is more to the point.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the cat Shay, how did they ever get it to do that?


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Oooo pick me pick me!!!!

What do I win? Oh... nevermind


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm glad this turned out to be a joke. I thought we had started the downhill slide.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

BobS said:


> I'm glad this turned out to be a joke. I thought we had started the downhill slide.


Oh, I thought he was serious.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I wish we could get Donald Trump into model trains !!!

:smilie_daumenpos:

Mike


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

If you could get Donald interested in trains, he would probably collect Real ones!

W.S.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY OLD HOBO,

_AH-HAH!_

I got you to notice, didn't I?

W.S.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> If you could get Donald interested in trains, he would probably collect Real ones!
> 
> W.S.


Well, Warren Buffett owns both model and real trains. Why not The Donald?


----------

